# SMTP Message Refused sent via Outlook Express



## searcherrr (Dec 21, 2008)

I keep my old XP workstation going for simple tasks like email and data storage and I tried to send an email several times to 1 domain/1 email address and it continually bounced back with this: 

An unknown error has occurred. Subject 'some subject line with no links in it', Account: 'GoDaddy mail account', Server: 'smtpout.secureserver.net', Protocol: SMTP, Server Response: '554 Message refused.', Port: 80, Secure(SSL): No, Server Error: 554, Error Number: 0x800CCC6F

The email message has zero hyperlinks (a href anchors) or references to other web sites in it. There was a PDF attachment I created using CutePDF Writer, but other than that the message was just a plain email in RTF format. I never did try sending it via "text" format though, and I suspect that might've worked, but I'm also hinging on the PDF, that maybe the receiving domain's mail server didn't like and I say that because I have no problems sending to anyone else on any different domain with the same attachment. 

When I go into the WEBMAIL version of my POP/SMTP account, it sends the email "as is" with the attachment just fine. FYI - I tried changing the outgoing ports for SMTP to 25, 110 and 3535 as is consistent with GoDaddy's email FAQ instructions. None of the ports made a difference and outgoing authentication was "checked/enabled" in all attempts to send via Outlook Express.

So do ya'll think its firewall rules on the receiver's mail server? That is my bet right now as I wasn't running antivirus when I tried to send the message.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

It would appear to me you need to be using the secure ports
incoming 995
outgoing 465

without security
incoming 110
outgoing 25

"outgoing ports for SMTP to 25, 110 and 3535 "
clearly incorrect since 110 is incoming not outgoing.
no mixed match allowed


----------



## searcherrr (Dec 21, 2008)

Ma bad. I meant 80, instead of 110 for outgoing.

I didn't try using ssl (secure) ports cause I don't have to in order to send email to other domains. Why would I have to use SSL to send to this one domain?


----------

